# Interesting Comparison



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Latest video from Bjorn Nyland shows the charge rate difference between an 85 and a 90 kWh battery. Another reason I think bigger is better when it comes to battery size. Of course it is all weather the benefits can justify the price.






Dan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The bigger the battery the faster it can charge. Keep in mind the balancing taper off that occurs when the battery reaches~ 80% then up to a full charge. The last 20% or so takes longer.

The difference between 85 and 90KwH packs is minimal but much more pronounced if you compare a 70 and a 90 pack


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think Nyland makes one error in his comparison. He's correct that comparing percentages isn't useful due to the different sizes of the batteries. However, comparing km isn't really relevant either, given that the two vehicles (Model S & Model X) have different efficiencies. He really should have been comparing power and energy, but that would have been harder to calculate without knowing the efficiency values that the car displays are using to convert from energy to miles.

Given that, I believe the X would have been closer to the S throughout the range. It would be useful to redo this comparison between two Model S's (85D and 90D), at which point km could be used for comparison.


----------



## Joe Donovan (Jun 5, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Latest video from Bjorn Nyland shows the charge rate difference between an 85 and a 90 kWh battery. Another reason I think bigger is better when it comes to battery size. Of course it is all weather the benefits can justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan, by 2018 you and I may be the only two people on the planet who own both a Model 3 and a TR-6! Slightly different aesthetic. The Triumph has no pollution controls and gets about 20 mpg. But I get the logic!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Joe Donovan said:


> Dan, by 2018 you and I may be the only two people on the planet who own both a Model 3 and a TR-6! Slightly different aesthetic. The Triumph has no pollution controls and gets about 20 mpg. But I get the logic!


Ha! I just sold the TR for down payment on the Model 3!

Dan


----------



## Joe Donovan (Jun 5, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Ha! I just sold the TR for down payment on the Model 3!
> 
> Dan


Your looks like maybe a 69 or 70? Mine -- 73 -- doesn't have the wire wheels but it does have a roll bar. Estimated value $20K in the Boston area. Best of luck!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Joe Donovan said:


> Your looks like maybe a 69 or 70? Mine -- 73 -- doesn't have the wire wheels but it does have a roll bar. Estimated value $20K in the Boston area. Best of luck!


Already sold. It was a '69.


----------

